
Getting Paid to Learn - revorad
http://blogmaverick.com/2006/04/06/getting-paid-to-learn/
======
pedalpete
I was expecting to hear about being paid to learn about the market through
trying new things and likely failing, the usual stuff.

This wasn't very insightful. I've always been paid to learn, but I look at it
as a two way street, which Cuban doesn't seem to allude to. I learned while
being paid, but the companies I worked for benefited not only from my learning
but also from the work which was done.

Cuban's article reads to me more like a one way street of 'how can I be paid
to learn'.

Also, what is with the lack of spaces and poor grammer. Is his writing always
so disjointed?

~~~
daniel-cussen
I thought the idea was OK. Not groundbreaking, but worth reading, except for

> the lack of spaces and poor grammer.

I don't know why he doesn't spellcheck. Maybe he's going for informality, or
he wrote on a tiny device, I don't know. It bugged me too.

